# Ugliest Horse Contest!



## morganshow11

Rowdy looks ugly in the winter.


----------



## Nita

Lol, Knox has an awful roman nose... But he's just one of those awesome horses that you only get once in a lifetime. =) of course, now I can't find any good pics of it... LOL.

And here's one of Flair when she was WAAAAY too skinny and lots hairy haha.


----------



## Brighteyes

This is Lola after her work-out. Notice the new body clip that hasn't grown in right, the wrinkles, the sweat, the swayed back, and the general unattractive look in her eyes.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

tehe these are great theyre keep em coming! lol


----------



## 3neighs

Luna has the most unfortunate head:


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

That's not me in the pictures by the way lol. Poppy, overall the most unfortunate looking creature of all time. He's the fattest, thickest necked, donkey eared, pig headed beast lol. He was sweet though =P


----------



## tempest

This is my Meg, she was such a sweet old thing, but her looks were a different story.


----------



## morganshow11

When do u say te winner?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Heh heh, I have to enter two horses for this!

Dove - Appaloosa/Mustang. The most safe, reliable, trustworthy horse you've ever met, sound and sturdy as a dollar, and somehow (don't even remark on why anybody bred her, LOL) throws gorgeous foals. Maybe she's hiding perfection under the flaws?



















And Playboy! Now, to the naked eye, Playboy doesn't have HALF bad conformation, right? Except for the small fact that he's not QH, he's a full blooded, 100%, purebred, registerable ARABIAN. *giggles* His sire even championed at local halter events! I loved this horse stupid, but an uglier Arab has probably not yet been born.



























http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc122/JustusBaby2005/Dove/DoveApril.jpg


----------



## CloudsMystique

Pappy...


----------



## AztecBaby

Oh wow.. I think Pappy is gorgeous haha! Maybe cause I have an obsession with cremellos.. xD


----------



## QHDragon

I present to you Blu. Supposidly he is a pure bred paint, but I have come to the conclusion that he is some crazy draft/arab/gaited/paint cross. He's got an arab tail (that he holds to one side when in motion), draft body, paint legs and colors, and does this nasty pacing trot that rattles the teeth right out of your skull. But at least he's a purdy color! -rolls eyes- Who ever created this horse should be banned from breeding.



























actually caught his troting and not trying to pace. 


















oh and he has kinda a short head.


The only thing I liked about him was his mane and tail. Other than that he was a half wild thing that I was put in charge of excercising one summer.

Oh and don't mind the super huge halter, it was the only one the owner had for him.


----------



## smrobs

I also have 2 I can enter.

First is Koda, a 6 year old Mustang. (even his feet are ugly, they hadn't been done all winter while he was turned out) Short body, short legs, non-existent neck with a big head, huge feet, and feathers like an old plow horse.









Showing off his mule ears and moose nose.









And Bessie, her body isn't too bad but her poor head is the most hideous thing I have ever seen. These pix were when she was at her worst. She was VERY preggo.


----------



## Sunny06

Aw, I think I must have a soft spot in my heart for 'ugly' horses! I think they're all cute XD

Oh well, four legs and a tail. What can I say?


----------



## Brighteyes

I think Koda is kinda cute... the fluffy tail in combination with the thick frame makes him look huggable.


----------



## Semperfiwife

This is my husband's 18 month old paintaloosa colt. When we went to look at him my husband came up to me after working with him and said, "what do ya think?" 
I smiled sweetly at him and said, "that is the ugliest horse I have ever seen!"
He is now a wonderful part of our family and I wouldn't trade him for the world, but I still think he's about the ugliest horse I've ever seen...check out that mane! He has feathers instead of hair on the top half...and he's white...ugh...you know my husband wont be cleaning him and giving him a bath...I will.


----------



## RescueMe

Ugliest head ever! He was a sweet TWH but that head - OMG !


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I have to say I honestly think this is a horrible contest. I made the prettiest horse contest because I like to see all the pretty horses and to tell the truth all these horses are pretty. I think it is horrible that some of you think your horses are ugly. Obviously you are not very horse crazy...


----------



## Semperfiwife

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I have to say I honestly think this is a horrible contest. I made the prettiest horse contest because I like to see all the pretty horses and to tell the truth all these horses are pretty. I think it is horrible that some of you think your horses are ugly. Obviously you are not very horse crazy...


 I absolutely love my horse, but if he's ugly, he's ugly, there's nothing anybody can do about that. We love them in spite of the fact that their ugly, which, in my opinion, makes us even more horse crazy


----------



## Heybird

Semperfiwife said:


> I absolutely love my horse, but if he's ugly, he's ugly, there's nothing anybody can do about that. We love them in spite of the fact that their ugly, which, in my opinion, makes us even more horse crazy


I have to agree with you Semperfiwife. Notice how everyone here although they name there horse "Beauty Challenged" you can see the obvious love they have for that horse. And really, it's not named "so ugly no one would love you" It is obviously just a quark of looks competition for fun. :wink: My horse isn't the sharpest thing around, and you know what that is why I picked him. He is a perfect match for me LOL!!!


----------



## goldilockz

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I have to say I honestly think this is a horrible contest. I made the prettiest horse contest because I like to see all the pretty horses and to tell the truth all these horses are pretty. I think it is horrible that some of you think your horses are ugly. Obviously you are not very horse crazy...


It's all in FUN. Even the prettiest horse can have an ugly day, and this contest is celebrating those that aren't as aesthetically pleasing  It's like the ugliest dog contest that goes on every year. It's to say "Hey, I know my animal isn't the most gorgeous, but I love 'em anyway!"


----------



## RescueMe

What I KNOW to be true = some of thve VERY BEST horses I have ever owned were neither papered nor were they "eye candy"  And on the other side of that coin, some of the most unplesant and hard-headed critters Ive had were drop dead sexy to look at! So, I guess we can safely say, its a matter of preferance - I dont know that I have ever seen a truly "UGLY" horse lol some serious flaws, but there is ALWAYS SOMETHING appealing about a horse <3


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Hey sorry bout my post, my stupid sis posted it. I told her she could look around on my account I guess she saw this and got mad. Sorry for the confusion! Can I enter?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Here is my entry. This horse means the world to me but... he just isn't too beautiful. I wish I had a picture of him in the winter! He is a wooly mamoth! haha I still love you Bart!!


----------



## RescueMe

Bart is a cutie-pie !!! LOL My new rescue horse, well ,poor old man, he leaves lots to be desired. But, if SOMEONE else makes a comment about his weight or his conformation - OMG - I will come out of the box. 

I have the perfect bumper sticker that we all need:
"My horse may not be perfect; but he is perfect for ME"


----------



## morganshow11

I love rowdy and i think he is the most gorgeous horse i have ever came across. But he is ugly and shaggy in the winter


----------



## goldilockz

I love the yak look horses have in the winter :lol:


----------



## masatisan

Now _this _is an ugly horse, I draw a rediculous number of horses like this. Why? I couldn't say, but it's addictive.


----------



## goldilockz

He definitely needs a farrier ASAP :lol:


----------



## Heybird

goldilockz said:


> He definitely needs a farrier ASAP :lol:


lol! We shall name him Fred :wink:


----------



## masatisan

Fred? I like it! LOL, I think he needs more than just a farrier.


----------



## AlmagroN

heres my ugly horse... Sumaturo!


----------



## goldilockz

OMG I love Sumaturo's witchy mole!


----------



## smrobs

Haha, what I love about my ugly horses is that they are not among the lemmings of the horse world. Their ugliness makes them unique and I love them pretty or not. I know that Rafe is gonna grow up to be ugly (well, have an ugly head anyway) and I will love him anyway. There is something to be said for a horse that is made fun of because he is ugly, then he goes out to kick the butts of all the "pretty" horses. Then who has the last laugh.

Like MyBoyPuck posted in another thread:


> I do love seeing people gawk at my horse when we're out on the trails, but in a scary situation, I'd rather he'd be safe and look like a troll instead of cute and dangerous.


----------



## Brighteyes

masatisan said:


> Now _this _is an ugly horse, I draw a rediculous number of horses like this. Why? I couldn't say, but it's addictive.


 
We have a winner, folks!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Yeah, I think it's kind of whimsical to think all horses are "beautiful". I mean, they are because they're horses, but some just didn't get blessed with the beauty wand at birth. Doesn't mean we love them any less, ugly ponies need the MOST attention! :lol: I think it takes a true horse person to admit their horse is less then pretty and love them anyway. It absolutely disgusts me how many people refuse to own an "ugly horse".

Haha, I do think "Farrier Fred" is our winner though :wink:


----------



## smrobs

Yep, it happens in every species. At least a few have to be beaten within an inch of their lives with the "ugly stick" LOL.


----------



## DarkEquine

Here is McGregor and his big, fat, square head and his goofy lookin' droopy lip! lol


----------



## AlmagroN

goldilockz said:


> OMG I love Sumaturo's witchy mole!


oh no honey, thats no mole. dont let her fool you. see, we got Sumaturo when she was 3, and she was HEADSHY, i mean, ive never seen a horse quite like her. you couldnt walk by her in crossties because if you touched the crosstie she would throw herself over backwards. anywho, she got this "lovely lump" because when she was that headshy she would throw her head up and hit the top of her stall door if anyone walked by her stall. welllll after years of doing that, this became of her nose. shes no longer like that, at age 7.... but shes got this awesome reminder of it.


----------



## morganshow11

Could the starter of this thread, finish the contest and say the winner?


----------



## Brighteyes

Yes, please


----------



## tempest

I have to say though, pretty is as pretty does. I agree with whimsical, I may say that a horse is ugly, but I don't let that affect my judgement of the horse. Some of the best horses in the world are the ones that aren't looked at because of their outward appearance. 

And I think Fred's kinda cute. I used to draw horses that looked like that. It fit my mood.


----------



## Sunny06

^ I very much agree. In fact, I find the ugly ones always make great horses.


----------



## morganshow11

could a mod finish it insted of the OP?


----------



## tempest

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Hey sorry bout my post, my stupid sis posted it. I told her she could look around on my account I guess she saw this and got mad. Sorry for the confusion!


Apology accepted, I get a lot of that stuff. And I see where's she coming from, but hey. Who said the truth was ever pretty?


----------



## Domino13011

NONE of these horses are ugly! haha... i must like ugly horses


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Can this be finished already!??


----------



## Domino13011

your not gonna win if your rude


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Heh heh, I have to enter two horses for this!
> 
> Dove - Appaloosa/Mustang. The most safe, reliable, trustworthy horse you've ever met, sound and sturdy as a dollar, and somehow (don't even remark on why anybody bred her, LOL) throws gorgeous foals. Maybe she's hiding perfection under the flaws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And Playboy! Now, to the naked eye, Playboy doesn't have HALF bad conformation, right? Except for the small fact that he's not QH, he's a full blooded, 100%, purebred, registerable ARABIAN. *giggles* His sire even championed at local halter events! I loved this horse stupid, but an uglier Arab has probably not yet been born.*


lol def. doesn't look like an arab. we have the same sort of situation at our barn. i dont have pics, but the owners have this beautiful gray egyptian bred arab stud colt. just the most gorgeous thing you've ever seen....well they also have his full brother. and well, his brother looks a lot like playboy. purebred egyptian from halter champions, but boy is he ugly. he has the jug head and everything. he's such a sweetheart, but sometimes its funny to look at them side by side. you'd never know they were brothers.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I know! I swear, I've had people call me a liar and I'd almost think I was one if I didn't physically see our stud breed his dam and watch him be born! Karasma just sired ugly colts - his half brother was the exact same, and yet Karasma's fillies were gorgeous.

You could never ask for a better horse though. He was born to be a big pet, and was just an angel from the day he was born. You could do ANYTHING with that horse, he just thrived from attention, especially from children.

Heh heh, maybe the ugly ones are like people? They know they have to be extra sweet and special to make up for their looks? :lol:


----------



## Brighteyes

@Makabre

Arabian? Seriously? 

He looks so sweet in the pictures though... makes me want to feed him a carrot.


----------



## equiniphile

Semperfiwife said:


> I absolutely love my horse, but if he's ugly, he's ugly, there's nothing anybody can do about that. We love them in spite of the fact that their ugly, which, in my opinion, makes us even more horse crazy


Nicely said


----------



## omellika

This contest is pretty hard , for me , all the horses are beautiful ; )


----------



## LadyDreamer

If you call this cute, it is only because he is so dang ugly he's cute. Come on, this is quite hideous.


----------



## Brighteyes

LadyDreamer said:


> If you call this cute, it is only because he is so dang ugly he's cute. Come on, this is quite hideous.


Ha ha, he looks like a pug sorta.  He's the most ugly-cute thing I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## roro

This is not a horse I know but a friend sent it to me:








I hesitated to post this because I am not entirely certain that it is indeed a horse.
I blame the breeders who breed for color xD


----------



## Brighteyes

That's not a horse. It's obviously a cross between a hippo, armadillo, and a bull dog with some graffiti painted on it.


----------



## Domino13011

haha...I dont know if i can still enter..but im going to


----------



## Domino13011

Domino isnt the prettiest thing in the winter...Haha


----------



## VanillaBean

great horses everyone! they are beautiful on the inside! lol


----------



## hollybee

haha, i think all these horses are absolutely gorgeous - even the wild cow x mule lol


----------



## Salty_alydaR

aww theres just something about a not-so-attractive horse that warms my heart


----------



## reveriesgirly

cutestt things everr


----------



## glitterhorse

This is probably super late, but whatever. This horse is ugly/sad/yucky looking...


----------



## Southern

glitterhorse said:


> This is probably super late, but whatever. This horse is ugly/sad/yucky looking...


:O Oh my. . . . Well, here is my "beautiful mare" at her ugliest :








Theres drool there and everything :?


----------



## smrobs

Yep, this thread is 2 years old but upon reading through it, I got a good chuckle at my earliest post. I was so certain that Rafe was going to have a hideous head.

Boy, was I wrong.... While it is still rather large and far from perfect, it certainly isn't ugly.


----------



## lildonkey8

*sigh* I wish I had an ugly horse ...Do I have any? Check my barn


----------



## ShezaCharmer

I wish I could find the picture I have of Charm when she was a foal. She was the ugliest gosh darn foal there ever was I swear!


----------



## PintoTess

read this, it is so touching
Six year old girl hopes to raise £4k to save 'ugly' foal | Horse and Country TV


----------



## Marlea Warlea

This contest is horrible!!!!!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

all these ponies are soooooooooooooooooo cute i would easily enter them in prettiest horse!!


----------



## rocky pony

Haha I remember looking at this thread years ago!
That story is really cute!


----------



## RedTree

had a giggle looking at all these


----------



## PintoTess

It is cute Rocky pony, there is no way he is ugly, It hink he is beautiful and his little girl loves him so much.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

ShezaCharmer said:


> I wish I could find the picture I have of Charm when she was a foal. She was the ugliest gosh darn foal there ever was I swear!


Haha I think she would have to be in a comp there with Jack he was sooo ugly!!! I didnt think it was him! Im quite happy how he has turned out though 

as a foal-


----------



## Marlea Warlea

WOWZA!!! stunning!!


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Haha you should see him now!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

He was disgusting as a foal haha! Ellen you really love him dont you! 

p.s Ellen nuttella is amazing dont you forget that! We had good times with that stuff


----------



## PintoTess

Id have him in a heartbeat. He could be my hunter! 

Me and jack in the show ring winning every hunter comp like "Wingana loving cup" and the likes. Up with the top. Winning Sydney Royal, Barastoc (my dream), Ekka and travelling overseas *sigh* its a good daydream....


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Gah i wish you could have him! His already one barastoc love! hehe the same dreams ive had, but i unfortunatley have legs a million miles long and am getting to the stage i dont fit my pony! :'(


----------



## PintoTess

Awww, But I haven't even been to Baratoc! lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds

that was supposed to be won not one. haha woops. You will oneday. Its not as big and tough as its talked up to be.


----------



## PintoTess

No way! I just want to get there


----------



## AngieLee

awe i love all these horses. but i agree the cow/horse/ox thing was pretty ugly. as is this one. but its more sad then ugly. poor thing




glitterhorse said:


> This is probably super late, but whatever. This horse is ugly/sad/yucky looking...


If this post is years old... did you ever find out who won?


----------



## smrobs

Nope, we sure didn't. I'm just going to say that we all won by having such unique horses in our lives .


Sappy, right? :rofl:


----------



## Marlea Warlea

AngieLee said:


> awe i love all these horses. but i agree the cow/horse/ox thing was pretty ugly. as is this one. but its more sad then ugly. poor thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this post is years old... did you ever find out who won?


wow!! i have never seen a horse with a back like that!!!!


is it photoshopped?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Marlea Warlea said:


> wow!! i have never seen a horse with a back like that!!!!
> 
> 
> is it photoshopped?


I would say not, Its very old and in poor condition and has a very big sway back!!


----------



## lildonkey8

oh god. Just went back to that horse. Boy is she SWAAAAAAAAAAY BACKED!


----------



## PintoTess

Poor horse


----------



## masatisan

My freddy liiiiives XD I thought it was a new contest, then I saw the date and was like FRED! LOL, and here's Farrier Fred's cousin Moosehead-Fred! He likes Drunken Master!


----------



## fuadteagan

My horse has a sway back also but ain't half bad at moving pretty. If you see her trot and it is a good picture she looks like a real morgan. I love morgans and their pretty gaits something that errr tbs or paints or ect can do!!!


----------

